# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Kinjal info

## Michael.H

Can anyone possibly identify this Kinjal I have in my possession it has a 8 1/2" blade and an interesting Armourers mark.

----------

